# Farmall Rod



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Must be at least a 6 bottom dragster


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Oooo a 2 seater. Could take it to the drive-in, put the top down and get to sparkin'


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Find that @ Bristol? Congrats to your vols. Saw about a minute on tv. Was getting late by then. Had a long day Saturday....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Find that @ Bristol? Congrats to your vols. Saw about a minute on tv. Was getting late by then. Had a long day Saturday....


Thanks, the Gophers had it working pretty good Saturday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They did well. Good times.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I see it's got about as much suspension as my '72 IH pickup does!


----------

